# Unbelievable!!!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I finally dropped off my CCW application today at our local Sheriffs office. The receptionist was very friendly and did not seemed surprised with my request. Then came the shocker! I asked how long it would take to be approved. After all I've read about other states I was figuring at least eight weeks. She informed me that it would take 7-10 days!!! *WOW!* I stated my surprise that it was so quick and she said, "Your in Montana now." You bet buddy!

I am as happy as a tick on a freshly feed leach!

To top it off we have a gun show this weekend in Kalispell so hopefully I will find a IWB holster.:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well dang! Good on you! It took them two months to get mine back to me and I was told that was incredibly fast for NC.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Swweeeettt!!!!

Thats how it ought to be!!! (Well, save for NO PERMIT REQUIRED)


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Cool. I hope it all goes smooth for you. Good luck finding what you need at the gun show, we have one this weekend too, I think I will hit it even though I don't need anything. Dang it.:smt011


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

IIRC, my first permit took about the same time, maybe a little less.

I just renewed mine on August 23rd, had the new permit in hand on August 25th.

BTW, don't laminate your permit. That's a no-no. They don't like that.

I'm going to the Kalispell gun show on Sunday. Might see you there. There's usually a vendor there with a huge selection of Aker holsters. Bound to find something for your Glock.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have fun at the shows. No more guns or shows for the rest of the year for me. Dang I love to go to them things.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I think I will hit it even though I don't need anything.:smt011


Huh????

:smt017

Not need anything? How is that possible?

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Huh????
> 
> :smt017
> 
> ...


No money. :smt011


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Good for you.

I was expecting a nightmare wait too based on the ordeals people had gone thru up to and including lawsuits to enforce the legislation in the early going, but I dropped my application off and was printed on a Friday and it was ready the next Tuesday afternoon. Surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> IIRC, my first permit took about the same time, maybe a little less.
> 
> I just renewed mine on August 23rd, had the new permit in hand on August 25th.
> 
> ...


She said not to laminate- It would void it! Not good.

I'll probably be at the show on Friday or Saturday. Sunday we're floating the North Fork for the afternoon. :smt1099


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> She said not to laminate- It would void it! Not good.


Yeah, I'm probably the reason she told you that LOL!


----------

